# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulime të mrekullueshme arkeologjike në qytetin antik të Apollonisë

## Jack Watson

*Apoloni, zbulohet statuja e periudhës romake, Ekspertët: Zbulim spektakolar*

Arkeologët e kanë zbuluar një bust të periudhës romake të shekullit të dytë, që sipas ekspertëve, është zbulimi më i rëndësishëm arkeologjik në 50 vitet e fundit në Shqipëri.

Është një zbulim i jashtëzakonshëm, më i rëndësishmi në 50 vitet e fundit në Shqipëri, pasi ende është i paprekur, tha profesori francez, Jean-Luc Lamboley, i cili i ka udhëhequr gërmimet në Apolloni, së bashku me arkeologët shqiptarë.

Ekspertët thonë se busti i atletit të panjohur i gjetur në Apolloni, 120 kilometra nga kryeqyteti Tirana, ishte në gjendje shumë të mirë.

Apollonia është njëri nga terrenet më të mëdha arkeologjike në Shqipëri.

Sipas tij, busti për shkaqe të sigurisë, ishte dërguar në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Tiranës, pasi muzeu Apollonia ende nuk e ka të vendosur sistemin e sigurisë.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Kryeministri Berisha viziton Muzeun Arkelogjik të Tiranës pas eksopozimit të bustit të gjetur së fundmi në Apolloni.*

----------


## Jack Watson

*Foto nga busti (ekspozuar në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Tiranës).*

----------


## Jack Watson

*foto të tjera, busti është i ruajtur në gjendje të shkëlqyer.*

----------


## Jack Watson

*Apoloni, zbulohet këmba prej bronxi e luftëtarit të periudhës romake*

FIER - Një zbullim arkeologjik është realizuar sot në Apoloni. Një këmbë bronxi, pjesë e një statuje ë periudhës romake është zbuluar nga gërmimet që kreu ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze. Nga format dhe mënyra e krijimit duket se këmba e statujës i përket një luftëtari ë periudhës romake. Vepra mendohet se I përket shekullit të II ose të III pas lindjes së Krishtit.

Ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze që po gërmon këto ditë në Apoloni, zbuloi pak ditë më parë një statujë. Statuja është busti i një atleti dhe sipas ekspertëve është gjetur në gjendje shumë të mirë. Vetë ekspertët, flasin për një zbulim spektakolar duke iu referuar vjetërsisë së saj, përmasave të mëdha dhe gjendjes së mirë në të cilën është zbuluar.

----------


## Jack Watson

Dhe së fundmi zbulimi i bërë sot.

*Apoloni, zbulohet busti prej mermeri i një femre*



FIER-Një zbulim i madh dhe i rrallë është bërë sërish në parkun e Apolonisë në Fier. Pas bustit që dyshohet se i përket një aristokrati të periudhës romake, një tjetër bust njeriu është zbuluar ditën e sotme nga ekpi shqiptaro-francez.
Bëhet fjalë për një bust femre që i përket sërish periudhës romake që përkon me shekullin e II ose të III pas lindjes së Krishtit.

Busti i femrës është gjetur shumë prane vendit që u zbulua busti prej mermeri i burrit të lashtë.

Ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze që po gërmon këto ditë në Apoloni, zbuloi pak ditë më parë një statujë. Statuja është busti i një romaku ndoshta aristokrat dhe sipas ekspertëve është gjetur në gjendje shumë të mirë.
Vetë ekspertët, flasin për një zbulim spektakolar duke iu referuar vjetërsisë së saj, përmasave të mëdha dhe gjendjes së mirë në të cilën është zbuluar.

Po kështu ditët e fundit, zbulimeve iu shtua dhe gjetja e një tjetër vepre antike me vlera të shumta historike e kulturore. Një këmbë bronxi, pjesë e një statuje romake është zbuluar nga gërmimet që kreu ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze. Nga format dhe mënyra e krijimit duket se këmba e statujës i përket një luftëtari romak. Vepra mendohet se i përket shekullit të II ose të III pas lindjes së Krishtit.

Video nga News 24: http://balkanweb.com/TV/index.php?id..._ansalive=5938

----------


## PINK

Nje pyetje Jack, se ndoshta mund te duket dhe qesharake, mos qesh e ... ku eshte muzeu i arkeologjik ne Tirane ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Nje pyetje Jack, se ndoshta mund te duket dhe qesharake, mos qesh e ... ku eshte muzeu i arkeologjik ne Tirane ?


S'ke faj, as 1 % e njerëzve nuk e dinë ku bie. Ky Muze ndodhet përballë Akademisë së Arteve te sheshi Nënë Tereza. 

Ose ose meqenëse je hamëse e  madhe  :perqeshje: , ndodhet ngjitur me Kolonat (po te ky shesh).

p.s. ja dhe në *hartë* lol

----------


## PINK

Mire eshte qe ta di, dime. Flmd, per infon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Epo kjo eshte e c'eshte. Zbulimet behen ne Fier dhe keto cohen ne Tirane. Pse mbaruan muzeumet ne Fier qe t'jua cojme Tironsave, nani ju se s'i duam ne? KULMI!!!! lol

----------


## Fishtani1

Hajde ishalla po gjejme ndonje gje me rendesishme qe i perket paraardhesve tane, se deri tani u gjeten vetem statuja romake qe me te vertete jane spektakular si ka mundesi te jene ruajtuar aq mire pas 2000 viteve.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Epo kjo eshte e c'eshte. Zbulimet behen ne Fier dhe keto cohen ne Tirane. Pse mbaruan muzeumet ne Fier qe t'jua cojme Tironsave, nani ju se s'i duam ne? KULMI!!!! lol


Hehehe, nuk e kanë lënë në muzeun e Apollonisë sepse aktualisht ky muze s'ka nivelin e duhur të sigurisë (mungojnë kamerat). Mesa di do t'i vënë së shpejti. Mos u mërzit se do ua kthejmë prap.  :Lulja3: 




> Hajde ishalla po gjejme ndonje gje me rendesishme qe i perket paraardhesve tane, se deri tani u gjeten vetem statuja romake qe me te vertete jane spektakular si ka mundesi te jene ruajtuar aq mire pas 2000 viteve.


Këta arkeologët kishin thenë që statujat janë vënë qëllimisht aty nga pronarët e tyre të lashtë (në një kanal) dhe më pas janë mbuluar qëllimisht për të ardhur më vonë e për t'i marrë. Por mesa duken s'kanë ardhur më. Mendohet se 90% e këtij siti arkeologjik është ende nën dhé, prandaj zbulime të tjera do bëhen. Si do që te jenë këto objekte janë pasuri e Shqipërisë. Edhe pse më saktë duhet thenë që objektet janë të periudhës romake e jo direkt bust romak, pa i shqyrtuar së pari. Por kështu ndodh kur gërmimet drejtohen nga arkeolog të huaj e jo vendas.

@Pink s'ka përse.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> S'ke faj, as 1 % e njerëzve nuk e dinë ku bie. Ky Muze ndodhet përballë Akademisë së Arteve te sheshi Nënë Tereza. 
> 
> Ose ose meqenëse je hamëse e  madhe :p, ndodhet ngjitur me Kolonat (po te ky shesh).
> 
> p.s. ja dhe në *hartë* lol


As 1% e njerezve...Flet per ata jashte Tirane....O qe nuk kan bere filloren ne tiran.

----------


## Jack Watson

> As 1% e njerezve...Flet per ata jashte Tirane....O qe nuk kan bere filloren ne tiran.


Tani ate 1% e thashë pak si fugurë letrare po nejse  :ngerdheshje: , po të siguroj që po të pysësh 100 veta në Bllok "ku ndodhet ky muze" vetëm nja 2-3 do ta dinë.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Tani ate 1% e thashë pak si fugurë letrare po nejse :D, po të siguroj që po të pysësh 100 veta në Bllok "ku ndodhet ky muze" vetëm nja 2-3 do ta dinë.


Me duket çudi!Se fillorja ka qene me detyrim.Po ashtu dhe vizita tek muzeu "Ilir".

----------


## Jack Watson

> Me duket çudi!Se fillorja ka qene me detyrim.Po ashtu dhe vizita tek muzeu "Ilir".


në kohën e Enverit mos ka qenë kshu, tani më duket se vetëm Krujën kanë të detyrushme, mgjth sjam shumë i sigurtë.

Lexo këtu një artikull që gjeta në google se  trajton më mirë këtë çështje.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> në kohën e Enverit mos ka qenë kshu, tani më duket se vetëm Krujën kanë të detyrushme, mgjth sjam shumë i sigurtë.
> 
> Lexo këtu një artikull që gjeta në google se  trajton më mirë këtë çështje.


Jack,e lexova.Ke te drejte.
Ne kohen e Enverit,te gjitha shkollat fillore o 8-te vjeçare te pakten shkonin kater here,gjate periudhes shkollore.....

"Ky Saliu eshte i modh!Te ben te flasesh mire dhe per Enverin!"

----------


## -BATO-

Nuk e kuptoj, pse duhen quajtur të periudhës romake dhe jo të periudhës ilire?! Pse çdo gjë e gjetur në Shqipëri duhet quajtur romake ose greke dhe jo ilire?!

Sa për bustin, po më pëlqen shumë se qenka ruajtur në gjendje të mirë. Nga fytyra duket si Pirroja i Epirit.

Ajo që vihet re në të gjitha statujat e vjetra, në bazë të tipareve të fytyrës, është se njerëzit atëherë kanë qenë shumë të bardhë.  

Të shpresojmë që këto zbulime nuk do të humbasin po do të ruhen në Shqipëri.

----------


## PINK

> Me duket çudi!Se fillorja ka qene me detyrim.Po ashtu dhe vizita tek muzeu "Ilir".


Do kete qene me detyrim per moshen tende, brezin tend.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Nuk e kuptoj, pse duhen quajtur të periudhës romake dhe jo të periudhës ilire?! Pse çdo gjë e gjetur në Shqipëri duhet quajtur romake ose greke dhe jo ilire?!
> 
> Sa për bustin, po më pëlqen shumë se qenka ruajtur në gjendje të mirë. Nga fytyra duket si Pirroja i Epirit.
> 
> Ajo që vihet re në të gjitha statujat e vjetra, në bazë të tipareve të fytyrës, është se njerëzit atëherë kanë qenë shumë të bardhë.  
> 
> Të shpresojmë që këto zbulime nuk do të humbasin po do të ruhen në Shqipëri.


E ke fjalen tipare nordike?

----------

